# Tivo Central -- show me *my* channels, not all of 'em!



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

Why doesn't Tivo Central know what channels I marked as subscribed and favorite? I should be able to see the same program guide online as on my Tivo.


----------



## rsonnie (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't use it because its so full of junk from pay channels I don't have. I'd like to see this filtered too.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I have my only "TiVo Central" capable TiVo hooked only to an antenna.

You'd think there wouldn't be many channels to choose from.

Wrong.

Channel 2 is actually right and correct, good thing since I work there.

Channel 3, from Grand Junction, Colorado, which is 250 miles to the south east,
calls themselves "News Channel 5" though, not physically possible to receive their signal from that far away.

2 channel 4's, my ABC station and a FOX affiliate in Grand Junction Colorado that for some reason is showing CBS programming and also calls themselves "News Channel 5"

2 channel 5's, a CBS station showing PBS programming, then my supposed NBC channel 5 that's showing ABC programming,
my real channel 5 is missing.

2 channel 11's, one showing my real channel 5's lineup, the other an NBC affiliate in Grand Junction,
my real channel 11, a PBS station doesn't even show up.

3 channel 13's, one showing the real channel 5's lineup (broadcasting from Twin Falls Idaho, 250 miles to the north of me though?), one showing the real channel 2's lineup,
then my real channel 13 showing the correct FOX lineup.

One channel 14 that is showing correct programming.

15, 18, 21, 25, 27, 31, 32, 33, 35, two 49's, 50, 51, 52, 58, 64 and 68 which appear to be low power stations scattered all over Utah, Idaho and Colorado, none of which I can get with a big rooftop antenna.

24 which used to be the UPN affiliate but is now independant is showing PBS programming, which they of course aren't.

16 and 30 seem to be correct.

I can't use the online scheduling unless I want to record from the few stations that are actually correct.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Allow me to post my support for TiVo Central Online to show only those channels which you receive. I too have an antenna hooked up and the extra channels that show makes it very difficult to use.


----------

